# Kritik wegen mangelndem Engagement auf dem Forum



## Martin Buchwitz (3 September 2012)

Es hat von Forumsteilnehmern Kritik daran gegeben, dass sich von unserer Seite (Redaktion SPS-Magazin) nichts tut auf dem Forum. Diese Kritik ist berechtigt. Wir haben uns mit Blog, Twitter, Facebook und SPS-Forum etwas viel auf einmal vorgenommen. Wir werden daran arbeiten an der Stelle besser zu werden.
Noch ein Hinweis: Im SPS-Magazin selbst erscheint eine regelmäßige Kolumne zum SPS-Forum und auf der Webseite www.sps-magazin.de haben wir das Forum eingebunden. Auf diese Weise unterstützen wir das Forum aktiv und helfen weitere User auf das Forum zu lenken.


----------



## seeba (7 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Herr Buchwitz,
mich würde interessieren, wie man ein interessantes Projekt in das SPS-Magazin bringen kann?


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (8 Oktober 2012)

Das ist ganz einfach: Mir eine Mail auf mbuchwitz@sps-magazin.de schreiben mit zwei drei Sätzen zum Beitrag. Wenn es interessant ist und in das Heft passt, dann gebe ich alle Information zum Format, Umfang und Termin und dann kann es schon los gehen.

Viele Grüße

Martin Buchwitz


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Herr Buchwitz,
ich finde den Auftritt des SPS-Magzin hier im Forum mehr als schwach, es wurde ein eigener 
Reiter erstellt, obwohl andere Bereiche wie TIA oder Twincat 3 das viel eher verdient hätten. 

Jetzt habe ich gehört das es in der aktuellen Nov. Ausgabe auf Seite 16 einen Artikel über das 
Forum gibt. Wie ich gehört habe sollen da noch mehr folgen, da ich ihr Magazin nicht beziehe
und bestimmt auch andere nicht, sollten Sie die Artikel hier einstellen, wäre ganz gut zu lesen 
wenn es ein Thema ist an den man interessiert ist oder sogar mitarbeitet. 

Wie soll das jetzt hier weitergehen...alle 2-3 Wochen ein nichtssagenden Zweizeiler aus ihrer 
Redaktion? Bleibt das so mager? Ehrlich gesagt ich bin ziemlich Endtäuscht!

Gruß RN


----------



## 190B (19 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ich bin ziemlich Endtäuscht!
> 
> Gruß RN



Bis Du jetzt enttäuscht oder hast Du abgeschlossen (*End*täuscht)?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2012)

Abgeschlossen ! Weil am Ende getäuscht.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2012)

Wer braucht schon noch sogenannte "Fachzeitschriften" wenn er hier im Forum aktiv ist?

Kaum gibt man auf irgendeiner Messe eine Visitenkarte ab, bekommt irgendwelche Fachzeitschriften zugeschickt.
Die meisten sind doch sowieso nur noch getarnte Werbeprospekte. In den 5-7 Zeitschriften, die wöchentlich bei uns im Büro landen, ist meist nur ein interessanter Artikel drin.

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass je mehr ein Produkt in den Zeitschriften auftaucht, desto schlechter ist es, weil es umso mehr beworben werden muß :sb14:

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Dieter,
da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, das SPS-Magazin hätte die Chance bei der Zusammenarbeit mit
dem SPS-Forum etwas zu ändern und nicht nur als Werbeflyer zu verkommen. 
Aber anstatt diese Chance zu nutzen, wird das Format Briefwurfsendung, hier schlecht fortgeführt. 
Meine Vorstellung wäre gewesen, das neue Produkte vorgestellt werden und dann mit Verstretern 
des Hersteller sachlich Diskutiert wird. Oder das Hersteller sich hier erkundigen was es den für Wünsche 
an ihr Produkt gibt und was verbessert werden muss.

Das ganze natürlich nur unter strenge Moderation, meinetwegen muss ein Beitrag vor freischalten erst
Quergelesen werden, es soll ja sachlich bleiben. 

Gruß RN


----------



## GLT (20 Oktober 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass je mehr ein Produkt in den Zeitschriften auftaucht, desto schlechter ist es, weil es umso mehr beworben werden muß


Das wird auch so sein - gute Produkte werben für sich selber, "man kennt sie" u. brauchen nicht überall wie schimmlig Brot feilgeboten werden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Oktober 2012)

GLT schrieb:


> Das wird auch so sein - gute Produkte werben für sich selber, "man kennt sie" u. brauchen nicht überall wie schimmlig Brot feilgeboten werden.


Und woher kennt "man" die guten Produkte? Wie gelangt "man" an die Info, dass es genau das Produkt für seine Herausforderung gibt? 
Ich glaube, dass wenn die Presse nicht immer wieder über die verschiedensten Neuigkeiten berichten würde, wüssten viele nicht was es alles gibt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch enttäuscht.

Weniger über die "Anlaufschwierigkeiten", viel mehr über die 
Art und Weise, wie hier diskutiert wird.

Das SPS-Magazin berichtete auch schon in den letzten 
Ausgaben über das Forum:

Anhang anzeigen SPS-Magazin_10-2012_S18.pdf

Anhang anzeigen SPS-Magazin_09-2012_S16.pdf


Bei Betrachtung des Nr. 9 letzter Absatz müsste ein Danke 
aus Beitrag 4 verschwinden, oder?

Vielleicht wurde hier schon neue kompetente Mitglieder 
geworben? 

Wenn sich gute Produkte von selbst verkaufen, warum 
wird dann so viel Geld für Werbung ausgegeben?

Betrachtet meine Fragen bitte als rein rhetorisch, für 
eine Aschermittwochsdiskussion möchte ich keine weitere 
Zeit aufwenden.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2012)

Wenn die Zeitschriften wenigstens noch eigene redaktionelle Inhalte hätteen, dann wär's ja ok.
Aber meist sind es doch nur irgendwelche Berichte zum erfolgreichen Einsatz des neuen Produkts x des Herstellers y beim Kunden z.

Wann habt ihr zuletzt irgendeinen objektiven und kritischen Testbericht zu einem Produkt in einer dieser Zeitschriften gelesen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Oktober 2012)

Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn man sieht, das Produkt x die Herausforderungen bei Kunde z gelöst hat? 
Eventuell haben ja andere Kunden genau den gleichen Anwendungsfall und freuen sich über diese Infos.
Oder wie sollten eurer Meinung nach die Infos, dass mit x diese Aufgaben gelöst wurden, verbreitet werden?
Oder sollten die Hersteller es für sich behalten, was mit Ihren Produkten alles gemacht werden kann?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Oktober 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn die Zeitschriften wenigstens noch eigene redaktionelle Inhalte hätteen, dann wär's ja ok.
> Aber meist sind es doch nur irgendwelche Berichte zum erfolgreichen Einsatz des neuen Produkts x des Herstellers y beim Kunden z.
> 
> Wann habt ihr zuletzt irgendeinen objektiven und kritischen Testbericht zu einem Produkt in einer dieser Zeitschriften gelesen?



Hallo Dieter,

das liegt an unserer Fachzeitschrift-Landschaft. Es sind
überwiegend Anzeigen-finanzierte Titel, welche kostenfrei
an das Fachpublikum versandt werden.

Eine _*c't*_ der Automatisierungstechnik - nur gegen Bezahlung 
erhältlich und nur mit Artikeln der Redakteure - gibt es
nicht.

Die Verlage suchen durchaus nach Wegen, höherwertige 
Inhalte zu bieten und sich diese bezahlen zu lassen, aber 
bis lang ohne/mit wenig Erfolg.

Ursache m. E.: Du, ich und viele andere sind/waren nicht 
bereit, dafür zu bezahlen.

Das heißt nicht, dass die Artikel schlecht sind, aber es werden 
naturgemäß die Sonnenseiten bevorzugt. Wenn man das als 
Leser im Hinterkopf hat, sind auch diese Artikel nützlich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> das liegt an unserer Fachzeitschrift-Landschaft. Es sind
> überwiegend Anzeigen-finanzierte Titel, welche kostenfrei
> ...



Das sehe ich anders wenn die Fachzeitschrift gut ist bin ich bereit
dafür zu bezahlen, sogar aus meiner privaten Tasche, dann muß Sie
aber wirklich gut sein und nicht nur aus Werbung bestehen. Es gibt
genug Beispiele, die c't hast du ja schon genannt, in der Automatiesierungs-
branche habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

Hier noch mal ein Link zu Fachzeitschriften http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/26364-Fachzeitschrift


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2012)

Da sieht man aber auch das die Artikel schlecht recheriert sind..... Bei dem besagten Treffen gab es KEINEN Vortrag über VPN und es wurde offizell das Rheinkraftwerk besucht und nicht die Firma TOHISPART


----------



## Matze001 (20 Oktober 2012)

Nicht ganz korrekt!

Den Vortrag gab es wirklich nicht, da der genannte Besuch des Rheinkraftwerks anstand, und ich leider noch bei einem Kunden festsaß und ca. 6h zu spät kam (hätte also eh nicht stattfinden können)... Den Besuch bei der Firma Tohisparts gab es am Sonntag, es waren aber schon viele (ich auch) abgereist.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## SoftMachine (22 Oktober 2012)

.
Hallo Gerhard und RN
erstmal beipflichtend



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Buchwitz,
> ich finde den Auftritt des SPS-Magzin hier im Forum mehr als schwach, ....
> ....
> 
> ...





Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ,
> Eine c't der Automatisierungstechnik - nur gegen Bezahlung
> erhältlich und nur mit Artikeln der Redakteure - gibt es
> nicht.       < 100% Acknowledge>
> ...





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ,Es gibt genug Beispiele, die c't hast du ja schon genannt, in der Automatiesierungs-
> branche habe ich noch nichts gefunden.



<ROT von mir>

Das nun seit fast einem 1/2 Jahr eröffnete Diskussíonsforum  unter der Rubrik "sps-magazín" hier 
im Forum ohne bisher einen jeglichen Beitrag spricht ja für nun sich (abgesehen von dem einem 
verirrten und dann verschobenen Beitrag).

Vielleicht kann sich das sps-Magazin ja mit dem heise-Verlag zusammentun, um 
dann eine *plc´t*_(jetzt mein Copyright ) herauszugeben.  

Jepp, das wär´s ja ! :icon_idea:


----------



## Blockmove (22 Oktober 2012)

@ Gerhard:

Für eine plC't (netter Name) würden wir auch bezahlen.
Denn was wirklich fehlt, sind nicht nicht die Hurra - Es funktioniert - Meldungen, sondern das Gegenteil 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (22 Oktober 2012)

Herzlichen Dank für die vielen Beiträge zum Thema. An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass die Sichtweise so mancher Forumsteilnehmer auf die Kooperation des SPS-Forum mit uns (SPS-Magazin) doch etwas einseitig ist. Denn in jedem Heft erscheint ein Beitrag mit dem Titel 'Neues aus dem SPS-Forum'. Dadurch machen wir die Leser des SPS-Magazins jeden Monat auf das SPS-Forum aufmerksam. Bei einer Auflage von mehr als 25.000 hat dies einen erheblichen Werbeeffekt für das SPS-Forum und ich gehe fest davon aus, dass dadurch weitere Forumsteilnehmer gewonnen werden. Soll heißen: Ihr alle profitiert davon. Zusätzlich dazu weisen wir im Newsletter, auf Twitter und im Automationblog immer wieder auf das SPS-Forum. Uns geht es definitiv um eine Kooperation von der beide Seiten profitieren und nicht darum das SPS-Forum als Werbeplattfrom zu nutzen. Wäre das unser Ziel, dann würden wir mehr im Forum machen (was wir definitiv noch machen wollen) und weniger im SPS-Magazin zugunsten des Forums berichten. Ich muss da also einfach um ein wenig Nachsicht und Geduld bitten, wohl wissend, dass das im Online-Bereich nicht gerade üblich ist.

Viele Grüße

Martin Buchwitz
Chefredaktion SPS-Magazin


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo RN, ich hatte mir für uns auch wesentlich mehr vorgenommen, so gesehen kann ich Ihre Enttäuschung verstehen. Wir werden einen Weg finden, wie wir Ihnen interessante Inhalte bieten. Dazu benötigen wir aber noch ein wenig Zeit. Unter anderem weil wir herausfinden müssen, was für die Forumsteilnehmer interessant ist. Ich dachte zum Beispiel, dass neue Produkte und/oder Technologien interessant sein könnten. Dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein. Viele Grüße, Martin Buchwitz


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (22 Oktober 2012)

Danke für die konkreten Hinweise. Bringe ich aber etwas über Produkte, dann wird 'Werbung' unterstellt.


----------



## Matze001 (22 Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich klinke mich auch mal ein.

Ihre Vermutung, dass neue Technologien interessant sein könnten sind korrekt!
Wie Sie jetzt darauf kommen, dass es nicht so sein könnte entzieht sich meiner Wahrnehmung.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass nicht die neuen Technologien sind, welche nicht so ankommen wie gewünscht, sondern das Format in dem sie hier im Forum präsentiert werden! Für eine Redaktion die auf Zeitschriftenartikel "geprägt" ist, ist ein so dynamisches Konstrukt mit sofortigem Feedback wie ein Forum natürlich eine neue Situation, und auch Herausforderung an die man sich gewöhnen muss. Das es hier ein paar Startschwierigkeiten gibt versteht vermutlich jeder hier!

Ich würde folgendes Vorschlagen:

Das SPS-Magazin beginnt den Stein etwas weiter ins Rollen zu bringen, und Artikel die im Forum landen interessanter zu gestalten (es ist nicht so das wir nur motzen können, ich denke wenn man uns fragt sagen manche auch ganz konkret wie sie sich sowas vorstellen könnten)

Mich würde es reizen wenn es eine Rubrik geben würde, in dem Mitglieder des SPS-Forums inhaltlich am SPS-Magazin mitgestalten könnten? Ich spreche nicht davon das gesamte SPS-Magazin zu schreiben, aber vielleicht wäre ein Artikel "Von den Nutzern des SPS-Forums" eine interessante Ergänzung für das SPS-Magazin. (Vergleich Leserbrief)

Um das ganze Bidirektional zu bekommen könnte man einzelne (von der Redaktion ausgewählte?) Artikel im Forum zur Bewertung frei geben. Somit bekommt die Redaktion ein Feedback zur Qualität und zum Aufbau der Artikel  (Stichwort ct für SPS)

Das war nur mal ein kleiner Auszug aus den Dingen die ich mir unter dieser Kooperation vorstellen könnte, Ergänzungen (und natürlich auch Kritik) sehr willkommen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (22 Oktober 2012)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Danke für die konkreten Hinweise. Bringe ich aber etwas über Produkte, dann wird 'Werbung' unterstellt.



Bitte den betreffenden Beitrag zitieren, sonst wird es konfus !

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Herr Buchwitz,
meine Kritik war hart aber nicht böse gemeint, auch wenn mein Nick rostig ist und heutzutage 
lieber eine Schraube als ein Nagel genutzt wird, bin ich und die andern User hier bestimmt neuen
Produkten oder Technologien nicht abgeneigt. 

Ich möchte meine frage nocheinmal wiederholen, wie stellen Sie sich die Zusammenarbeit mit uns
den Usern vor, das später etwas Lesenswertes dabei heraus kommt. Ich habe in Beitrag #8 einen
Vorschlag unterbreitet, könnte das für Sie Intressant sein?



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meine Vorstellung wäre gewesen, das neue Produkte vorgestellt werden und dann mit Verstretern
> des Hersteller sachlich Diskutiert wird. Oder das Hersteller sich hier erkundigen was es den für Wünsche
> an ihr Produkt gibt und was verbessert werden muss.
> 
> ...



Werbung oder nützliche Beiträge eines Herstellers werden bestimmt nicht ungern gesehen, wenn es gut gemacht
ist, dazu möchte ich mal die Fa Deltalogic nennen, deren Beiträge sehr nützlich sind.

Grundsätzlich kann es in Online Foren schon mal etwas rauer zugehen, weil der persönliche Kontakt fehlt
oder man sich über ein Produkt geärgert hat, weil man sich Stundenlang damit herumgequält hat und es
immer noch nicht funktioniert. Ich bin mir sicher das ist ihnen bewußt gewesen bevor Sie hier Aktiv geworden sind. 
Es kann aber auch immer etwas Positves entstehen, wenn man Hilfe bekommt oder ein Hersteller wie Deltalogic
den direkten Kontakt mit den Kunden über dieses Medium sucht. 

Da Sie bestimmt guten Kontakt zu vielen Herstellern haben könnten Sie ja eine Art Mittler zwischen uns
den Nutzern und Hersteller der Produkte sein, die in ihren Magazin vorställig werden!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen RN


----------



## Blockmove (22 Oktober 2012)

@Martin

um auch nicht nur zu meckern:
Ich denke der Anstoß in Richtung plC't trifft die Wünsche der Forumsteilnehmer - meiner Meinung nach  -ziemlich gut.
Schaut man die ct an, so findet man eine Mischung aus Produktvorstellungen, Testberichten, Workshops, FAQs und Ähnlichen.
Die Artikel im SPS-Magazin sin aber meist sehr oberflächlich, was ja auch z.T. verständlich ist. Schließlich gehört eine gehörige Portion Know dazu.
Aber gerade hier könnte ein gegenseitiger Austausch zwischen Forum und Magazin stattfinden.
Es müssen auch nicht immer die absoluten High-Tech-Themen sein. Liest man hier im Forum oft die Einsteigerfragen, dann merkt man sehr schnell, womit sich Anfänger und Einsteiger "quälen".
Hier könnten auch einige Artikel oder eine Rubrik entstehen.
Das wäre zwar dann Richtung "PLC-Bild" mit einer Aritikelreihe "101 Tipps eine Schrittkette zu programmieren" oder "Das geheime Wissen zum FB41". Aber warum nicht?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Oktober 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Artikel im SPS-Magazin sin aber meist sehr oberflächlich, was ja auch z.T. verständlich ist. Schließlich gehört eine gehörige Portion Know dazu.



Genau das finde ich so enttäuschend an diesen Magazinen. Die als Technik-Artikel getarnten Werbetexte lassen nämlich niemals so viel Details durchblitzen dass jemand anderes daraus etwas lernen kann, alles wird nur schwammig angerissen um nichts preiszugeben. Am Ende des Textes stellt sich mir zumindest aus diesem Grund ein unzufriedenes Gefühl der verschwendeten Zeit ein, und dass man der Masche wieder auf den Leim gegangen ist.
Aber was will man erwarten, es geht dort eben nicht um Wissensvermittlung oder gar Bildung (im Sinne von Humboldt) sondern darum Produkte an den Mann zu bringen.

Darum hatte ich auch nie große Erwartungen an diese Forum-Abteilung. Das wäre ja fast so als ob man von der Edeka-Webseite auf einmal hochwertige unabhängige Lebensmitteltests und ernstzunehmende Vergleiche mit Konkurrenzprodukten erwarten würde. Das heißt nicht dass Edeka schlecht ist, nur den Bereich beackern nunmal andere.

Die News die bisher hier im Forum kamen waren ja auch nicht gerade für den Automatisierer von der Technikfront von Interesse. Ich gehe zumindest davon aus dass 95% der Benutzer hier im Forum an dieser Front 'kämpfen'. Und Produktneuheiten können die Hersteller ja schon lange in dem durchaus sinnvollen dafür eingerichteten Bereich veröffentlichen. Da ist wenigstens eine Diskussion möglich.
Ich hätte z.B. gerne zu dem Thema mit der "objektorientierten Programmierung" gefragt, ob es jemals eine SPS gab die in einer funktionalen Programmiersprache programmiert werden konnte (wobei Erlang vieles dafür nötige von Haus aus mitbringt).


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Marcel,

ganz herzlichen Dank für den konstruktiven Beitrag. Wir haben das größte Interesse User des SPS-Forum im SPS-Magazin zur Sprache kommen zu lassen. Indirekt kommen sie schon zur Sprache, in der regelmäßigen Kolumne 'Neues aus dem SPS-Forum'. Bisher mache ich es so, dass ich das Forum nach interessanten Beiträgen durchforste und auszugsweise darüber berichte. Umso besser, wenn diese direkt von den Usern kommen. Genau das wollen wir wissen: Was brennt den Forumsteilnehmern unter den Nägeln? Was wäre gut zu kommunizieren, auch den Herstellern gegenüber. Wenn Sie noch mehr solche guten Vorschläge haben bin ich dankbar dafür.

Sie liegen in der Annahme richtig, dass wir uns erst auf das neue Format und die Gepflogenheiten des Forums einstellen müssen. Wir wollen das aber definitiv lernen und die Kooperation für alle Seiten interessant und erfolgreich gestalten.

Viele Grüße

Martin Buchwitz


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo RN,

bezüglich der Frage mit der Zusammenarbeit:



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine frage nocheinmal wiederholen, wie stellen Sie sich die Zusammenarbeit mit uns
> den Usern vor, das später etwas Lesenswertes dabei heraus kommt. Ich habe in Beitrag #8 einen
> Vorschlag unterbreitet, könnte das für Sie Intressant sein?



Zum Beispiel Befragungen zu Produkten, Technologie, Software etc. Geschlossene Fragen zum Thema und die Möglichkeit offene Antworten zu geben. Zum Beispiel zu Fragen wie Nutzung von Ethernet, Codesys, TIA Portal, IO Link, etc..... Ansonsten hat jeder User die Möglichkeit Themen für Beiträge zu nennen, die wir dann veröffentlichen, wenn es thematisch passt und spannend genug ist.

Dass es im Forum etwas rauer zu geht hab ich schon gesehen bevor wir die Kooperation gestartet haben. Schön, dass man am Ende doch auf der sachlichen Ebene landet .

Viele Grüße

Martin Buchwitz


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2012)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Dass es im Forum etwas rauer zu geht hab ich schon gesehen bevor wir die Kooperation gestartet haben. Schön, dass man am Ende doch auf der sachlichen Ebene landet .



Mit ein wenig Kritik haben wir zumindestens ein wenig Intresse und Leben in diesen Bereich geholt,
Innerhalb von 2 Tagen haben wir ca 800 Klicks, auf diese Thema bekommen. Das bedeutet es wurde
gelesen.

Wenn Sie einen Vorschlag wünschen, ich würde gerne mal das Thema TIA diskutieren, aber anders wie
es gewöhnlich hier gemacht wird, weil viele Fragen kann nur Siemens beantworten, also sollten die mit
ins Boot.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

die Sache mit der ct ist uns nicht fremd, um es mal so zu sagen. Das Ding ist ganz einfach: Wir haben es hier mit komplett unterschiedlichen Märkten und unterschiedlichen Marktgepflogenheiten zu tun. Das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema. Es wäre klasse, wenn man das auch so machen könnte, aber da gibt es wie gesagt erhebliche Unterschiede. Beispiel: Der Markt für Computer ist erheblich größer. Das heißt: eine ct kann eine Auflage von mehreren hunderttausend erreichen, eine Automatisierungszeitschrift nicht wesentlich mehr als 30.000. Die Konsequenz: Eine ct kann es sich leisten viele Redakteure anzustellen und Labors zu betreiben. Das ist nur einer von vielen Unterschieden. Trotz alledem haben Sie recht, wenn Sie sagen, dass man von der ct lernen kann.
Es gibt zudem durchaus eigen recherchieret und geschrieben Beiträge im SPS-Magazin, und das mehr als in den meisten anderen Automatisierungszeitschriften. Ganz vom grünen Tisch spreche ich zudem nicht, da ich insgesamt 22 Jahre bei einem Steuerungshersteller beschäftigt war und dort u.a. in Entwicklung und Applikation tätig war. Ich weiß sehr wohl wie es ist, wenn mann noch die letzten Zeilen Code schreibt und der LKW zur Abholung der Maschine schon auf dem Hof steht.

Gerne will ich den Usern des SPS-Forums die Möglichkeit Praxisartikel und Praxisbeiträge beim SPS-Magazin beizusteuern.

Viele Grüße

Martin Buchwitz


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (22 Oktober 2012)

Sehr gerne, ich interessiere mich auch für das TIA Portal, die Erfahrungen der Anwender und die weitere Entwicklung. Ob es gelingt Siemens mit ins Boot zu bekommen muss man prüfen, ich frage dort mal nach Interesse und Möglichkeiten. Problem: Anbieter neigen dazu Probleme eher zu verschleiern als aufzudecken. Aber einen Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Herr Buchwitz,

noch ein paar allgemeine Gedanken:

*Themenfindung 
*
Besser Klasse statt Masse. Sie und Ihre Damen und Herren Redaktions-Kollegen   
könnten doch wöchentlich den jeweils aus ihrer Sicht interessantesten   Beitrag 
hier im Forum veröffentlichen. Drei Zeilen Anreisser  + Link.

Dann wären die Aufgaben auch etwas verteilt .

*SPS-Magazin Newsletter *

Immer wenn es den 14-tägigen Newsletter neu gibt, könnte doch 
auch ein  Hinweis ins Forum gestellt werden. 

Beispielsweise fünf Themen aufzählen, welche dort behandelt werden, 
mit   Link auf den Newsletter und Link auf ein Newsletter-Abo-Formular. 


*SPS-Magazin auf der SPS IPC Drives 2012
*
Dort könnte ich mir auf dem Stand des SPS-Magazins einen Treffpunkt
(auf deutsch: Meeting Point) vorstellen, an dem sich die Forum-Teilnehmer
treffen können. Im einfachsten Fall Stehtisch + Plakat. 

*Allgemein*

Die Online-Inhalte des SPS-Magazins erscheinen ja immer etwas später 
als die Druckausgabe. Vielleicht kann das mittelfristig so geändert werden,
dass angemeldete Mitglieder des Forums die Online-Inhalt früher sehen.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (29 Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Vorschläge die bis jetzt gemacht wurden. Ich werde das aufgreifen und schauen was sich davon umsetzen lässt. Wird aber ein wenig dauern, da aktuell unsere arbeitsreichste Zeit des Jahres ist, so vor der SPS-Messen. Mit Siemens bin ich bereits im Kontakt.

Viele Grüße

Martin Buchwitz


----------

